# Schrittkette mit WinCC flex 2007 darstellen



## cindy (28 Oktober 2008)

Hallo SPS Freunde ich habe folgende Aufgabe ich soll eine in Step7 Graph erstellte Schrittkette mit WinCC flex 2007 auf einem OP Visualisieren. Ich hab schon sämtliche PDF´s gelesen komme aber irgenwie nicht weiter.  
Kann mir da einer weiter Helfen sonst verzweifel ich noch.


----------



## eYe (28 Oktober 2008)

Woran scheitert es denn?

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sollst du die Schrittkette auf de OP bildlich darstellen (entweder über Kreise und Linien selbst zeichnen oder aber ein fertiges Bild einfügen?) und dann wohl den aktuellen Zustand kenntlich machen, also im einfachsten Fall an jede Transition eine Lampe hängen (Grün/Rot) und halt die jeweilige aktive Stelle markieren.


----------



## cindy (28 Oktober 2008)

Hallo eye ja also es soll so Aussehen wie in der Hilfe von WinCC flex so:
Wie bekomme ich das hin


----------



## jabba (28 Oktober 2008)

Diese Funktion heisst ProAgent und muss extra erworben werden.
Lad Dir mal das Handbuch von ProAgent runter


----------



## cindy (28 Oktober 2008)

Hab ich schon alles gemacht da steht nur leider immer nur für ProTool drin oder hab dich das falsche Handbuch.
Hab schon ProAgent nach installiert.


----------



## Sandman (28 Oktober 2008)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1838303

Dieses Handbuch wäre das richtige.


----------



## cindy (28 Oktober 2008)

Hey Sandmann hm steht auch wieder nur was zu ProTool drin für WinCC flex gibt es scheinbar kein passendes Handbuch. Aber ich werde es mir trotzdem mal durchlesen.


----------



## cindy (28 Oktober 2008)

So hab mir ne Schrittkette mit graph erstellt. 
Die soll ja soweit ich gelesen habe schon Diagnose fähig sein wenn ich aber in WinCC flex auf diagnose klicke ProAgent dann kommt keine Diagnosedaten für das Bediengerät gefunden.
Ist ja zum verzweifeln die Sache das es keine vernünftigen Anleitungen gibt.


----------



## jabba (28 Oktober 2008)

Mit WinCCFlex hab ich das noch nicht gemacht.
Bei Protoll gab's ein Fenster im Menu für den ProAgent.
Dort musste man den DB aussuchen der in die Diagnose aufgenommen werden soll. Such mal im Menü, ob da was steht.

Hab hier kein Proagent für WinCC installiert


----------



## cindy (28 Oktober 2008)

Hm also wen ich was mit diesem Pdiag erstelle das wird es mir angezeigt im ProAgent ist mir gerade aufgefallen. Aber wenn der Fehler kommt wenn ich ihn simuliere wird er mir  nicht am OP angezeigt.


----------



## jabba (28 Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du das Objekt mit der Schrittkettendiagnose ins Bild kopiert hast, must du unter Eigenschalten->Allgemein auswählen ob der benutzer die Diagnose-DB'S selber wählt, oder Du musst den DB dort angeben.


----------



## cindy (28 Oktober 2008)

Hab ich nicht die Option


----------



## cindy (28 Oktober 2008)

So ich bin ja erfreut hab es jetzt so einiger massen hinbekommen hab zwar wird mir immer ein Adressfehler im DB1 angezeigt aber die Schrittkette wird auch angezeigt.


----------



## Astralavista (28 Oktober 2008)

Das ganze Zusammenspiel zwischen WinCC flexible und PDiag bzw. ProAgent steckt meiner Meinung nach irgendwie noch in den "Kinderschuhen".
Ich hatte letzt auch ein großes Projekt bei dem wir das angewendet haben und hatte nur Probleme damit. Ist wirklich nur sehr spärliche Dokumentation vorhanden.
Den Fehler mit dem DB hatte ich aber auch. Das wird dir im Panel angezeigt, richtig?
Wenn ja, dann musst du deinen Programmordner neu übersetzen lassen. (Rechte Maustaste auf den Bausteinordner im Simatic Manager).
Was mir auch noch oft passiert ist, das die ProAgent-Einheiten bei  jedem öffnen des WinCC flexible Projekts teilweise wieder abgehakt waren im Punkt "Diagnose" des jeweiligen Panels. Sind zwar nur "kleine" Fehler, aber sehr nervig.


----------



## cindy (29 Oktober 2008)

Ok danke für die Tips ja der DB Fehler war im Panel. Das mit dem Abhacken ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Zudem sind die Beschreibungen schlecht und diese vorgefertigten Fenster die man braucht kann man auch nicht Richtig anpassen. Es dauert halt ziemlich lange bis man etwas rausgefunden hat wie es funktioniert. Schade eigentlich dies PDiag find ich garnicht so schlecht. 

Gibt es denn noch andere Möglichkeiten?.

Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema weil ich Zustände von Schrittketten visualisieren soll die in AWL geschrieben sind. 
Aber in Textform würde es reichen.
Wenn Angezeigt wird Schrittkette sowieso ist im Schritt sowieso und die und die Transitionen sind erfühlt bzw. nicht erfühlt. 
Damit man sieht wo der Schritt hängt.


----------



## magmaa (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo leides Genossin hab die scheinbar die gleichen Probleme wie du. Finde die doku´s zum Theam von Siemens auch echt schwach aber ne Alternative fällt mir auch nicht ein.


----------



## Pepe84 (31 Oktober 2008)

Ich schließe mich auch an. 
Gibt es dazu kein Beispiel Projekt?
MfG


----------



## Astralavista (31 Oktober 2008)

Doch, die gibt es und sind auch bei WinCC flexible schon dabei.


----------



## magmaa (31 Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne nur eins was im Ordner Example mit drin ist und da sind nur die Bilder von WinCC flex dabei und Merker der mit Pdiag überwacht wird.  
Ist nicht gerade so hilfreich.
Gibt es noch andere Beispiele???


----------



## cindy (31 Oktober 2008)

An Beispielen wäre ich auch Interessiert.
Und wie kann ich einen Fehler in einer S7 Graph Schrittkette Simulieren? Würde mir gern dann das Ergebnis im ProAgent ansehen.


----------



## Sarek (1 November 2008)

Ich programmiere Schrittketten grundsätzlich in AWL mit der SPL-Sprungleiste.

d.h. jedem Schritt ist eine INT-Zahl zugeordnet.

In der HMI lege ich mir eine entsprechende Textliste an die mir den
aktuellen Schritt im Klartext anzeigt.


----------



## magmaa (1 November 2008)

Ja die einzelnen schritte anzuzeigen ist kein problem aber aber welche Bedingungen erfüllt bzw. nicht erfüllt sind für den nächsten schritt ist ziemlich umständlich zu visualisieren.


----------



## magmaa (3 November 2008)

> An Beispielen wäre ich auch Interessiert.
> Und wie kann ich einen Fehler in einer S7 Graph Schrittkette Simulieren? Würde mir gern dann das Ergebnis im ProAgent ansehen.


 
@cindy hab eine Beispiel gefunden schau mal hier 

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csopen&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## cindy (5 November 2008)

Ok danke @ magmaa, langsam kommt licht ins dunkle.


----------

